# IMAF Camp in Lansing Michigan



## Brian Johns (Apr 13, 2004)

Folks,

Ahem (cough cough)....if this hasn't already been announced....the IMAF will once again have the annual camp at Michigan State University on June 10, 11, 12, and 13. Please note that this is a change from the previous date (which was inadvertently set on Father's Day weekend). To take Father's Day into consideration, the IMAF decided to change the date of this camp.  Guro Terry Wareham will once again be putting together this camp. I'm confident that Terry will pull off another fantastic camp. 

More information about this camp will be forthcoming. We look forward to seeing you !!

Take care,
Brian Johns
Member, IMAF Board of Directors
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2004)

Brian,

Thanks for the update. The Michigan Camp is a fun time.

 :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 14, 2004)

artyon: 

IMAF camp is always a party!  :boing2:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> The Michigan Camp is a fun time.


It's been too long since I went to one, but Terry Wareham always put on a great camp. Good luck, folks!


----------



## Brian Johns (May 30, 2004)

Folks,

As this camp is just around the corner, I thought that it would be appropriate to give this a bump. This is always a fun camp with great quality instruction !!

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 6, 2004)

Folks,

This camp starts on Thursday and so I thought that it would be appropriate to give this thread another bump up. Should be another great camp put together by long time host Terry Wareham !!

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 7, 2004)

WhoopAss said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> This camp starts on Thursday and so I thought that it would be appropriate to give this thread another bump up. Should be another great camp put together by long time host Terry Wareham !!
> 
> ...



If I am able to nab the chance...I may come visit again. I hope that this event turns out well!  :asian:


----------



## Rob Broad (Jun 7, 2004)

Can we get some moreinformation about this camp.  Location?  Cost?  Material covered?  etc....


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 8, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Can we get some moreinformation about this camp.  Location?  Cost?  Material covered?  etc....




Rob,

You can get this information by going to www.modernarnis.net.

If this does not help, please e-mail me directly. I will check the e-mail when I get home from work.

Sincerely,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## mcjon77 (Jun 9, 2004)

This is going to be my first camp.  Im looking forward to it  :uhyeah:

Jon

P.S. 
Do they normally sell products at camps? Things like videos, canes, and swords?


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 9, 2004)

mcjon77 said:
			
		

> This is going to be my first camp.  Im looking forward to it  :uhyeah:
> 
> Jon
> 
> ...



This camp should be a great one. As for your question, they do sell the above canes and videos. As for swords, I usually don't see them but you never know. Someone may have those for sale. Camp t shirts are usually available for sale as well.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## mcjon77 (Jun 14, 2004)

Got back from it yesterday and had a blast!  This was my first camp, and I must say that those for days were the best martial arts experience I have ever had.  The Masters were all great, and the black belts were really willing to help out someone as inexperienced as myself (I was probably the least experienced person, as far as training time in Modern Arnis, at the camp).  It was intense, but really fun!  I can't wait for ArnisFest in Octber!

Jon


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 15, 2004)

I talked to Paul janulis yesterday and he said he had a great time.  I'm going to try to make it to the ArnisFest this year.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mao (Jun 15, 2004)

The Lansing camp was a riot. Jon, if you are the very large individual that I met, it was great to meet you! There were alot of new faces this year. I hope that they all had the same good experience that Jon had. Rich P. and Paul J. stopped by to say hi as well. Being the "test dummy" or demo guy is always fun eh, Jon? I'm glad you were there and had a good time. I also trust that you took something useable home with you. I'll see you at the next one. Till then,
Mao
(Dan McConnell)


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 15, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> I talked to Paul janulis yesterday and he said he had a great time.  I'm going to try to make it to the ArnisFest this year.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



Yes, I was glad I was able to make it up there and see some old friends that I haven't seen in a while. I haven't seen Chuck Gauss in sometime, as well as others. The skill set of the students looked good. The camp had a great turn-out as well.

It's always good to see people enjoying Modern Arnis!

 :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes, I was there , though not for long.

I wondered in, saw some new faces, saw some old faces. Said hi to many. Including a hand shake from MoTT(s) Chuck Guass, and Ken Smith,  as well as good greetings from Dan M and Brian J. A few minutes later Dr. Schea wondered in and I was also greeting very warmly and friendly. I do nto say this to make it seem out of the ordinary, only to say that these guys are warm and friendly people to me :asian: .  Some discussion, with Chuck and Ken, and then MoTT Brian Z enters, and we chat for a few minutes, then we wondered out to talk. It was a good couple of hours. We excahnges stories about Professor Presas and also our histories and life in general. It was good to get to know Brian better.

The turn out looked good, maybe 40+ and then the instructors. Maybe more, I was only guessing.

I did miss saying hi to Terry the host, and I beleive Scott V was there as well. Sorry guys I missed you.

Like I have said before, everyone should check out a Michigan Camp.

Thank You, enough for now given the lateness. 
 :asian:


----------



## mcjon77 (Jun 16, 2004)

Mao said:
			
		

> The Lansing camp was a riot. Jon, if you are the very large individual that I met, it was great to meet you! There were alot of new faces this year. I hope that they all had the same good experience that Jon had. Rich P. and Paul J. stopped by to say hi as well. Being the "test dummy" or demo guy is always fun eh, Jon? I'm glad you were there and had a good time. I also trust that you took something useable home with you. I'll see you at the next one. Till then,
> Mao
> (Dan McConnell)


Yep, thats me.  Being the "Test dummy" is always great, I look forward to writhing in pain for the education and amusement of others at future camps .

Jon


----------

